# soap planer/beveler



## auntgrouch (Sep 6, 2013)

Does anyone have experience/thoughts re: using a planer and beveler? Looks kind of good but thought I'd ask before I spend the $. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Donna (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.soap-making-resource.com
I use their acrylic planer/beveler and have been happy with it.
It's about $39.00
Hope this helps!


----------



## paillo (Sep 6, 2013)

I use a cheap tiny carpenter's planer from the hardware store, about $8. Have been using the same one now for a couple of years, haven't even had to change the blade. I just wash and dry immediately after using to prevent rust.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

I use a vegetable peeler to bevel and have tried other ways but keep going back to my handy dandy peeler.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't bother - too fussy and nobody seems to mind square edges.

If there is a little bit of an edge from when I cut the soap (I use a wire cutter), I smooth it with a veggie peeler.


----------



## auntgrouch (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks. I think I'll try a veg. peeler and maybe a wood planer before buying the acrylic one. My husband has been on a number of forums over the years, this is my first.  Woohoo, they really do work!


----------



## Hermanam (Sep 7, 2013)

If you do ever decide to go with a planer/beveler, I can't say enough good things about the acrylic one from soap making resource. Its really an awesome little tool to have...I use it not only for beveling, but for shaving a paper thin slice to even out imperfections, bumps, etc.  Super easy to use and well made.


----------



## Candybee (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been looking at SMR's beveler/planer and thinking about getting it. I already have their soap cutter and love it. lately I am just not liking the 'rough' edges on my soap. I want them looking more 'clean' and professional so thats why I have been looking for a good quality beveler and planer.

I think in the meantime I am going to try my potato peeler. Great idea!!


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 7, 2013)

I have never used a beveler - but maybe I should, I am going to check out the 8$ hardware store one first because I can't afford the other one right now


----------



## savonierre (Sep 7, 2013)

I have used this one for years, I love it.
http://http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32682&cat=1,230,41182,41200


----------

